# Cargador de portátil Lenovo. Carga batería, pero no arranca sin ella con cargador enchufado.



## Leannico (Abr 26, 2020)

Buenas tardes;

No entiendo nada de electrónica pero si que soy muy cabezón y las cosas básicas consigo en su mayoría repararlas.

1) Alguien que sepa!... ¿puede decirme el nombre y modelo de lo que señalo en la primera foto?

2) Parece ser que ese transistor (perdonen la ignorancia)  se ha quemado y no pasaba corriente por él y he hecho un apaño para salir del paso y lo he puenteado soldando directamente un filamento de un cable.

3) Pero parece que al hacer esto ha anulado el circuito que hace que el ordenador encienda sin la batería. Tampoco carga cuando está encendido, solo carga la batería cuando está apagado.

4) No quiero comprar un cargador nuevo porque primero que el original es caro (y este es original) y segundo cargadores chinos me rehúso a comprar.

5) en la segunda foto ya está puenteado la clavija o terminal y funciona pero con las limitación que menciono mas arriba. Y la tercer foto es el modelo del cargador.

Muchísimas gracias.

Leannico

Edito: 

P.D.: No les he contado que el portátil dejó de funcionar de un día para otro y no sospechaba que fuese la fuente de alimentación, pero sí pensaba que era la tarjeta gráfica que estaba dando problemas (ya me pasó una vez con otro portátil y lo solucioné dándole calor a la tarjeta), así que decidí destriparlo para llegar hasta a ella. Bueno ya aproveché y le cambié la pasta térmica y lo limpié un poco, y ahí después de muchas vueltas me dí cuenta que la fuente no alimentaba al ordenador y ahí empezó la odisea.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2020)

Eso es una resistencia , muchos cargadores usan una o dos y a veces hasta 4  para que el cargador ser reconocido por esa PC en específico


----------



## analogico (Abr 26, 2020)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 26, 2020)

Hasta el momento no conozco ninguna Laptop Lenovo que no encienda sin la batería.
Incluso de otras marcas, todas las que he reparado encienden sin la batería.
De hecho, la revisión de la tarjeta se hace sin la batería y fuera de la carcasa.
Es una forma de realizar un rápido diagnóstico por consumo.
El conector de las Lenovo tiene 3 terminales, la de afuera es negativo, la interna es positivo y el central podría ser el ID.
Sin embargo, del circuito electrónico solo salen dos cables que son el positivo y el negativo y la resistencia va en el conector.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2020)

Salvo que ese cargador esté dañado y no entregue la corriente suficiente , puede ser ?

O que al no juntar las dos patas , no arranque correctamente ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 26, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Salvo que ese cargador esté dañado y no entregue la corriente suficiente , puede ser ?


Sí, o que algo se dañó en la laptop.
Para probarlos tengo dos lámparas de 12V en serie, de esas que se usan en las luces traseras de los automóviles.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2020)

Quedaría 24 Volts 22 Watts


----------



## Leannico (Abr 27, 2020)

1) Yo lo que necesito es comprar esa resistencia y cambiarla. Por eso digo si por favor me pueden decir que resistencia es.

2) El pin central del enchufe de alimentación, el que va conectado a la pc, no le llegaba la corriente y no encendía. Ahí me di cuenta que la resistencia que hacía de puente, no pasaba. Por eso digo que la anulé y conseguí que encendiera el pc

3) Yo pienso que al estar quemada esa resistencia el pc sin batería no arranca. Lo ignoro totalmente y lamento que tenga que hacer comentarios y preguntas absurdas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 27, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Hasta el momento no conozco ninguna Laptop Lenovo que no encienda sin la batería.
> Incluso de otras marcas, todas las que he reparado encienden sin la batería.



Muchos de nosotros podemos corroborar lo que indica DarkBytes...
De hecho, el conector de la fuente externa instaldo en los dispositivos, está constituidos por un conmutador que, al ser introducido el macho de la punta del cable, hace que se desconecte la batería de la lap y que esta quede conectada unicamente al sistema de recarga de la misma.
Es por ello que nos queda claro (a los que tenemos la experiencia) que ese dispositivo funciona únicamente con la batería conectada, debido a que, el suministro desde la fuente no está llegando a la Lap o, la fuente no está entregando la potencia requerida.
Te sugiero tomes dos lámparas de auto y la conectes en serie. Esto, come menciona Dosmetros, daría una lámpara de 24V @ 22W (Aproximadamente 1 A) y lo conectas directamente a la banana de la fuente (Sin la laptop). Si la fuente estuviese bien, las lámparas deberían encender con mucho brillo... Casi que te puedo asegurar que esto no será el resultado...
Suerte y comenta...

CORRIJO: La serie de las lámparas deberá conectarse a los pines exteriores* + y -*


----------



## analogico (Abr 27, 2020)

Leannico dijo:


> 1) Yo lo que necesito es comprar esa resistencia y cambiarla. Por eso digo si por favor me pueden decir que resistencia es.
> 
> 2) El pin central del enchufe de alimentación, el que va conectado a la pc, no le llegaba la corriente y no encendía. Ahí me di cuenta que la resistencia que hacía de puente, no pasaba. Por eso digo que la anulé y conseguí que encendiera el pc
> 
> ...


el pin central es *signal *es la resistencia,  no es para enviar energía


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 27, 2020)

Leannico dijo:


> 1) Yo lo que necesito es comprar esa resistencia y cambiarla. Por eso digo si por favor me pueden decir que resistencia es.


En el mensaje #3 @analogico te mostró los dos posibles valores de resistencia, compra las dos y pruebas con las dos.
Edit.
Tu cargador es de 20V*3.25A= 65W, la reistencia es de 285Ohm


----------

